# RADIACTIVIDAD (Serie de videos)



## anajesusa (Jul 1, 2014)

Hola, he colgado la primera parte de una serie de cuatro vídeos referidos a este tema tan interesante, se refiere a como conseguir las fuentes radiactivas de baja peligrosidad para hacer algunos ensayos tradicionales (Becquerel, penetración, ionización etc) sobre el tema.


----------



## foso (Jul 4, 2014)

Interesante tema. Quisiera poder tener mi pequeño reactor en mi casa, y generar mi electricidad.


----------



## anajesusa (Jul 5, 2014)

Hola foso, gracias por contestar, por el momento los reactores de fisión son un poco peligrosos como para tener uno en el patio je je.


----------



## anajesusa (Jul 8, 2014)

Segundo vídeo de la saga ja ja
Este se refiere al encapsulado y fabricación de contenedores para guardar la fuentes radiactivas.


----------



## foso (Jul 25, 2014)

Y?? Cuando vamos a aprender a llevar al Tritio a masa crítica ??? 

Sigo esperando el resto de los videos.


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 25, 2014)

anajesusa dijo:


> Hola foso, gracias por contestar, por el momento los reactores de fisión son un poco peligrosos como para tener uno en el patio je je.



Por supuesto que no en el patio,¡¡¡En el galponcito del fondo!!!


----------



## anajesusa (Jul 26, 2014)

Bueno, ya que insisten... aca va el tercer vídeo. Gracias por el interés, es muy estimulante.


----------



## dearlana (Ago 12, 2014)

Hola anajesusa.

Mi felicitación por estos vídeos sobre Radioactividad.

Hace muchos años vi una película ambientada en época de guerra en la que alguien se las había apañado para detectar la radioactividad mediante una lámpara de radio a la que había conectado la MAT. Detectando los impulsos producidos y haciéndolos audibles.

Por si has experimentado con ese tema.

Las lámparas antiguas de radio tipo "Ojo Mágico" tienen una placa fosforescente enfrentada a un filamento central.

Haciéndola funcionar "al revés". O sea: Sin caldear el filamento; aplicando alta tensión entre esa placa y uno de los terminales que corresponden al filamento. Aislando la salida con un condensador de alta tensión y amplificando luego, igual se pueden hacer audibles los pulsos.

---------------------------------------


Te  lo comento por si se te ha ocurrido hacer algún experimento de ese tipo. Solo como curiosidad.

---------------------------------------


Y te animo a que nos pongas el resto de los experimentos.

Gracias.


----------



## anajesusa (Ago 12, 2014)

No lo había escuchado nunca a eso, la usan como tubo geiger?, creo que tengo algún ojo mágico por ahí, lo voy a probar, ademas es bastante simple hacerlo porque tengo una electrónica para fotomultiplicadores y geigers con tensión variable que he armado hace un tiempo http://espaciodecesar.com/2008/09/17/electronica-para-fotomultiplicadores-y-geiger´s/
Gracias por el dato


----------



## anajesusa (Ago 14, 2014)

El cuarto vídeo sobre este tema, trata de como armar una cámara de niebla de expansión, está acá:




Me quedaron un par de experimentos si ando con tiempo de prepararlos los pondré en un quinto video.
Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 15, 2014)

*buenos videos ,me gusta,muy educativos.*
 siempre digo y lo repito, un día nos vamos a despertar con esto en córdoba y ya sabremos el origen  jajajaja
un saludo Cesar ¡¡¡


----------



## anajesusa (Ago 15, 2014)

Naaaaa....    ja ja, gracias Rey, te mando un afectuoso abrazo


----------



## anajesusa (Jun 6, 2015)

Pinturas radiactivas, el reloj de mis suegros
Hola, antes los relojes tenían una pintura a base de Radio y sulfuro de cinc que los hacían visibles por la noche, este es el caso de un reloj que trajo mi mujer y que perteneció a sus padres.


----------

